# Zuca For Bags



## dominicana90 (Apr 1, 2009)

MAC PRO has a new rolling bag!!!  I'm thinking about it.  What do you guys think.

MAC PRO | Zuca Bag


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 1, 2009)

You can find an existing thread on this subject here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/z...incase-135373/


----------

